# Puppy



## disneybride3101 (Dec 10, 2012)

Hi
I have been in Dubai for almost 2 years now and I'm seriously considering buying a puppy. I have been to a number of pet shops and some of them are horrendous, with the animals in disgusting conditions. I was hoping for some advice from those that may have bought puppies, on the best place to go? I was in World of Pets in the Dubai Mall car parking yesterday and fell in love with one of the dogs there, does anyone have any opinions / feedback?
Thanks


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I have a feeling you may wish you'd never posted on here in due time. Everyone, including myself, will ask you to PLEASE not buy a puppy from a shop. They're from puppy mills where the sires and dams are kept in the most horrendous conditions. Aside from that, we have the most dreadful situation in this country at the moment - animals are being abandoned left, right and centre and there are just not enough people to adopt or even foster them. Why are so many people abandoning their animals? Two main reasons. Firstly, they end up living somewhere that doesn't allow animals (that can even happen when a landlord or building management company changes the rules and not just through moving). The other reason is because they have to leave and realize they cannot afford to take their animal(s) home. These factors are also points you would be well advised to consider before you move forward with your plan to be a dog owner. If you really cannot live without a dog in your life (and I totally get that!) then please adopt rather than buying.


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

disneybride3101 said:


> Hi
> I have been in Dubai for almost 2 years now and I'm seriously considering buying a puppy. I have been to a number of pet shops and some of them are horrendous, with the animals in disgusting conditions. I was hoping for some advice from those that may have bought puppies, on the best place to go? I was in World of Pets in the Dubai Mall car parking yesterday and fell in love with one of the dogs there, does anyone have any opinions / feedback?
> Thanks


Echoing the sentiments from Bedougirl - don't forget, you take on an animal then in reality you take it on for the length of its life.

Puppies are cute and cuddly, but they do grow up and in this climate you'll find yourself working very hard just to keep the hound satisfied.

I'm not saying don't get one, just to be absolutely sure you are doing it for the right reasons - then if you're sure, go and adopt one.


----------



## kmdxb (Jan 19, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/thepetshopdubai

The Pet Shop just had an adoption day yesterday, they would seem a good place to start.


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

BedouGirl said:


> I have a feeling you may wish you'd never posted on here in due time. Everyone, including myself, will ask you to PLEASE not buy a puppy from a shop. They're from puppy mills where the sires and dams are kept in the most horrendous conditions. Aside from that, we have the most dreadful situation in this country at the moment - animals are being abandoned left, right and centre and there are just not enough people to adopt or even foster them. Why are so many people abandoning their animals? Two main reasons. Firstly, they end up living somewhere that doesn't allow animals (that can even happen when a landlord or building management company changes the rules and not just through moving). The other reason is because they have to leave and realize they cannot afford to take their animal(s) home. These factors are also points you would be well advised to consider before you move forward with your plan to be a dog owner. If you really cannot live without a dog in your life (and I totally get that!) then please adopt rather than buying.


Totally agree with Bedougirl. Too many animals abandoned this Summer. We have spent a couple of hours this afternoon at Feline Friends adoption day and adopted a rescue cat.....found in a cardboard box in a bin with her kittens during the huge storm thus year. A few months later after fostering and she now has a home with us and our cat we brought from the UK. We factored in the cost of another pet as well as exporting back home as we will take both when the time comes. Do consider looking at a rescue pet as they are very beautiful animals. 
Also, consider where you are living as some areas are becoming funny about dogs such as Marina (I think?).


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

Do not under ANY circumstances buy a puppy from a store, a friend of mine did even after me telling her not!! She went to /snip/ in JLT paid 6700Dhs for a runt and it died a week later. Took it to the vet and they said it was f'ed up from the day it was born with all sorts wrong with it.

Also as mentioned transporting back to the UK is bloody expensive and a lot of hard work as I have just transported an animal via Emirates SkyCargo.


----------



## Asdfgh (May 24, 2013)

kmdxb said:


> https://www.facebook.com/thepetshopdubai
> 
> The Pet Shop just had an adoption day yesterday, they would seem a good place to start.


Thanks. Any names of animal shelters or any other links you can share for pet adoption in UAE


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

K9 Friends
Feline Friends
Bin Kitty
Sniff
Sharjah Cat & Dog Shelter
Ras al Khaimah Animal Welfare Centre (these guys make some great cat climbers)
Animal Welfare Al Ain
Feline Friends Abu Dhabi
The Animal Project Dubai


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Good on you!!! There's so many charities - but also have a look at Adopt-me.ae and https://www.facebook.com/thepetshopdubai organize lots of adoption days. My boy came from Posh paws - home.

Basically, every pet shop, vet, kennel facility - in fact you name anything to do with animals here - is involved in trying to find homes for animals. Get onto all their Facebook pages and you'll see all the photographs. Like their FB pages and you will automatically receive posts of animals looking for homes. 

Good luck with finding your new fur baby and please come back and post photographs so we get to see !


----------



## brinks (Jun 12, 2014)

Mr Rossi said:


> K9 Friends Feline Friends Bin Kitty Sniff Sharjah Cat & Dog Shelter Ras al Khaimah Animal Welfare Centre (these guys make some great cat climbers) Animal Welfare Al Ain Feline Friends Abu Dhabi The Animal Project Dubai


Subscribing to this thread for future use


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

brinks said:


> Subscribing to this thread for future use


Did you know - it is possible to subscribe to a thread without actually making a post.

Not saying that you shouldn't have done so, just as an informative post. All that is needed is to click on the "Thread Tools" link above the first post on the page and select the "Subscribe" option.

Hope this helps others to do so.


----------



## brinks (Jun 12, 2014)

LesFroggitts said:


> Did you know - it is possible to subscribe to a thread without actually making a post. Not saying that you shouldn't have done so, just as an informative post. All that is needed is to click on the "Thread Tools" link above the first post on the page and select the "Subscribe" option. Hope this helps others to do so.


I didn't know that. Thanks


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

brinks said:


> I didn't know that. Thanks


Always handy for following a topic that you don't want anyone to know you're following (except of course the all-seeing, all-knowing moderators and admins).


----------



## celticcavegirl (Oct 18, 2012)

Please ADOPT, don't SHOP!!!!

Most or all of the animals for sale come from puppy farms where the mothers have been subject to horrific conditions. They are not responsibly bred and may have genetic problems and other health problems

Also, there are hundreds and hundreds of unwanted, abused and abandoned animals here. Save a life, adopt

Abu Dhabi Animal Action currently have a little of some of the cutest puppies I have ever seen. Saluki cross, look them up on facebook!

However, my advice is to foster a dog/puppy or two before you make the leap. It's a 15 year commitment, and not one to take lightly! Puppies are also challenging if you've never had a doggie before


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Yup - ADOPT don't SHOP!

Animal Action Abu Dhabi and The Animal Welfare Project UAQ all have puppies looking for homes.

Also bear in mind, pure bred dogs are basically, man-made, genetically modified freakshows. Mutts are what dogs are like in their natural state. They're healthier, have no genetic diseases or issues and tend to be more round in the temperament department as well.

Petshops rely on people feeling sorry for the animals, but when you buy that 'puppy in the window' which likely has fudged paperwork and numerous health issues (as so many of my stupid so-called friends have found out, even though they were warned, time and time again), it is replaced by another farmed soul, whose existence comes about through immense animal cruelty.

*gets off soapbox to cuddle up with her adopted DISABLED furbaby*


----------

